# Health Insurance to support residency application



## ajv199 (Dec 16, 2020)

Hi. We are moving to Italy 20/12/2020 (yes I know...NOT through choice!). We need to get our residency application in before Brexit deadline 31/12/20 and to enable that, we need prove of Health Care insurance cover. I have scoured the net and there are plenty of companies offering their services, but for absolutely MENTAL premiums. Does anyone know of a company with at least reasonable premiums?

Cheers, Andy


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Elsewhere a post had Generali at €400/yr


----------



## ajv199 (Dec 16, 2020)

GeordieBorn said:


> Elsewhere a post had Generali at €400/yr


Cheers for that


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

ajv199 said:


> Cheers for that


Please post what you ultimately find out. The Generali website seems to imply that it's for employers not individuals.


----------



## ajv199 (Dec 16, 2020)

PauloPievese said:


> Please post what you ultimately find out. The Generali website seems to imply that it's for employers not individuals.


Correct. I've emailed them to see if they do individual insurance. I'll let you know the reply but would recommend you do the same as we are bit busy with move at the mo. Cheers, Andy


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It was certainly for private health insurance. Can't find the post to confirm it, but also pretty sure this lot Vittoria here were mentioned, perhaps worth a contact. We used them for car insurance and they were a reasonable price for that.


----------



## Italia-Mx (Jan 14, 2009)

If you landed on the 20th and were admitted, congratulations. As of today, December 21, all flights from the UK to Italy have been stopped due to a new strain of virus found in Britain.


----------

